# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Keto pyetje kan dicka te perbashket ne pergjigjje cka eshte ajo........

## vajza_pr

Keto pyetje kan dicka te perbashket ne pergjigjje cka eshte ajo........

1.Vendi ku pritet autobusi?
.....
2.Pjese e teatrit?
.....
3.Show Televeziv apo...
.....
4.Ai qe mirret me sport?
.....
5.Karlos...
......
6.Shtepia e lepurit eshte....
.......
7.Fituesja e cmimit best song ne top fest?
.....
8.Pjese e nje dite eshte ora,minuti dhe...
.....
Jepeni pegjigjjet gjeni cka eshte ajo qe kan te perbashket?

----------


## Foleja_

*S*-ne e kane  te perbashket  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vajza_pr

Bravo Foleja_

----------


## vajza_pr

bravo e sakt

----------


## Poeti

Je edhe disa nga unë paksa më të lehta:

1.	Shtetësi
       ...................
2.	Pjesëtarët e një shteti
       ......................
3.	Dukja
       ...................
4.	Mjekët e një specializimi
      ....................
5.	Ndajfole pohimi
       ...........
6.	Shpend shtëpiak
       ...........
7.	Kapital
       ...........
8.	Ai që shkruan poezi
..................
9.	Lufta dhe 
       ……(roman i Leon Tolstoj)
10.	Shërbyes fetar katolik
       ..............

----------


## emin-bejtullai

P e kan te perbashket

----------


## Poeti

> P e kan te perbashket


E sakte........

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Forumi ...

Gjuha ...

Ai qe fluturon ??

Shtatorja e Lirise ne ...

Gur i madh i futur thelle ne toke ??

 Etj etj ...........................................

----------


## zogu kosovar

shkronjen SH

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Bravo zogu, ishe i sakt !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Kur levizim nje trup nga nje vend ne vendin tjeter ??

Gjinia femrore e gjelit ??

Ku rrine makinat ??

Rroga qe merr nje njeri qe ka kryer karrieren ??

...  i qytetit ??

Kur krijohet nje faul brenda 6-qit ??

???

----------

